# OBSKorgNanokontrol2



## Glax (May 26, 2020)

Glax submitted a new resource:

KORG nanoKontrol2 OBS-Control - Control Various functions of OBS with your KORG nanoKontrol2



> Requirements:
> obs-websocket
> .Net-Framework (4.6.2 and up)
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## jerknerkel (May 31, 2020)

I'm super keen to get this going, getting hit with "Unhandled exception has occured in your application." "Object reference not set to an instance of an object."

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Glax (May 31, 2020)

I answered your dm, if this is resolved I will update the release.


----------



## Glax (Jun 1, 2020)

Glax updated KORG nanoKontrol2 OBS-Control with a new update entry:

v1.1



> Fixed the issue where having less than 5 connected Audiosources would crash the program.
> 
> Thank you
> *jerknerkel*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Glax (Jun 1, 2020)

Glax updated KORG nanoKontrol2 OBS-Control with a new update entry:

Custom Bindings



> At Request of *jerknerkel*:
> I added the ability to make your own bindings.
> Edit the config.xml to your liking.
> Read the README on GitHub for the correct format.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## quantum64 (Jul 23, 2020)

first off thank you for working on this, the nanok2 just happens to be one of my old midi devices I still have and already was trying to use it through obs in various ways because I do stream often. However I'm having an issue with it. When it initially connects it gives the following error and then crashes.


Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at nanoKontrol2OBS.Kontrol2OBS.SetupNanoController()
   at nanoKontrol2OBS.Kontrol2OBS.Create()
   at ConsoleExecutable.Executable..ctor(String url, String password)
   at ConsoleExecutable.Executable.Main(String[] args)


----------



## Glax (Jul 30, 2020)

Sorry to get back to you so late. I am not very active on here...
I moved your issue over to github as well, as I am more active over there:








						nanoKontrol2OBS.Kontrol2OBS.SetupNanoController(): System.NullReferenceException · Issue #3 · C9Glax/OBSKorgNanokontrol2
					

From: obsforum first off thank you for working on this, the nanok2 just happens to be one of my old midi devices I still have and already was trying to use it through obs in various ways because I ...




					github.com


----------



## Glax (Jan 27, 2021)

Glax updated KORG nanoKontrol2 OBS-Control with a new update entry:

V2.5



> * Added more responsiveness with Slider-Controls
> * Fixed LEDs not lighting up for active scenes
> * Fixed bad Audio-Settings completely bricking the program
> * Minor bugs



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

